# Immune System



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Was wondering if anyone could advise me what vitamins to take to improve my immune system.  Ever since I found out that my DH and I have fertility issues (Jan 2014) I've been really ill.  Been hospitalised due to food poisoning, had tonsillitis, conjunctivitis and a bad chest infection.  I'm assuming it's mainly down to stress but as I'm hoping to start a private cycle soon I want to make sure I'm as healthy as can be.  Anyone experienced this too?

Thanks

X


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

As well as pregnancare or another prenatal that you should be taking as standard, I took additional 200mg vit c each day. I, touch wood, barely get coughs or colds and I put it down to this. 

To have so many unrelated infections, it may be that your a bit run down. Try to pamper and treat yourself to keep your spirits up. I did acupuncture which def helped. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks [email protected]@h!

Will definitely add some vit C to my daily vits! 

Maybe even book a wee message or something to treat myself  

Hope everything is well with you!

X


----------

